# Exotic goose shot in Idaho



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

This is a bar headed goose that was shot near Burley, Idaho. This goose is native of India and Russia. A kid shot it as it came into a spread with a flock of canadas.

This reaffirms my desire to find an exotic sitting on my bead one day!

smalls


----------



## flockknocker (Nov 30, 2003)

Hey Smalls ~

It was my brother that shot this goose. I just brought it to Boise Idaho to have it mounted. It truely came in with a bunch of Canadas and what a funny sounding bird it was.

It is a really pretty bird.

Later
Flockknocker


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Welcome Cliff!!!! Glad to see you have a chance to come around. Boys, Cliff runs one of the biggest goose hunting boards around. I only mention it because he is every bit the class act that Chris is. Was a mod over there after the Hoosier Jim explosion a few years back, but a guy has only enough time for so much yknow??? Anyway, welcome Cliff, and give your brother an attaboy for closing the deal on a once in a lifetime shot.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Cliff Welcome

Cool bird !!!

I have said for years someone needs to have a odd - morphadite - & unusual waterfowl forum. I wish I had saved every pic & story over the years - imagine having a pic of all the different birds - it would be a attraction to any forum - Folks would come to see the library & get proof & documentation.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Im not too sure that is Cliff LaForce aka the 'Flocknocker'.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

i am gonna go with sally on that one


----------



## flockknocker (Nov 30, 2003)

Nope it isn't!

Thanks for thinking of me that way.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

well welcome anyway :beer:


----------

